

Google Wins Huge UDRP For Hundreds of Domain Names - tnd
http://www.elliotsblog.com/google-wins-huge-udrp-7630

======
ceejayoz
> One interesting facet in this is that Google will own hundreds of domain
> names it arguably didn’t want to own but didn’t want someone else to own
> either. It will be interesting to see if they let these names drop or choose
> to renew them for thousands of dollars a year.

Oh c'mon. They likely own tens of thousands of these sorts of domains, and the
"thousands of dollars a year" won't even be noticed in their legal budget.

------
maybird
I don't know what the etiquette is for re-posting a blog comment, but this
raises a good question:

    
    
      So can Royal Bank of Scotland now launch a UDRP against
      Google for owning googleroyalbankofscotland.com?
    

Anyone knows the answer to this?

~~~
Jabbles
Not unless Google use it for some kind of unfair practice. Given that most
visitors to that page are people who were trying to search on Google, I'm not
sure what would count as unfair.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
They won't be in trouble unless they redirect it to Google Wallet or
something.

